# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  2,5 millones de niños afectados por nuevas inundaciones en Pakistán

## ben-amar

http://www.iagua.es/

09/13/11 a las 9:45

Unos 2.500.000 niños se han visto afectados por las fuertes inundaciones provocadas por el monzón en el sur de Pakistán, donde todavía se recuperan de las graves inundaciones que se produjeron hace un año. Antes de que la situación empeore, UNICEF considera necesario suministrar a estos niños más apoyo y asistencia.

Las fuertes lluvias de monzón y las inundaciones están afectando a unos cinco millones de personas en todo Pakistán, según el gobierno del país. Solamente en la provincia de Sindh, cientos de miles de familias han sufrido los efectos de este monzón, en 22 de los 23 distritos de la provincia. Cerca de un millón de hogares han sido destruidos o dañados, provocando el desplazamiento de la población. Más de 200.000 personas están viviendo en más de 1.400 campos de ayuda, donde hay escuelas públicas, y en edificios, tiendas y asentamientos provisionales, según los datos preliminares hechos públicos por la Autoridad Nacional de Gestión de Desastres.
*Inundaciones que agravan la situación provocada en 2010
*
Los niños y las familias continúan recuperándose de los efectos causados por las inundaciones de 2010, que agravaron los niveles existentes de desnutrición crónica, las prácticas insalubres de saneamiento, la baja asistencia a la escuela primaria (especialmente por parte de las niñas), y una serie de cuestiones relacionados con la protección infantil.

Los niños son los más vulnerables en una emergencia. En este desastre, muchos de ellos están experimentando los devastadores efectos de una emergencia debido a la segunda inundación que se produce en un año. Sus mecanismos para sobrellevar la situación ya eran débiles y su vulnerabilidad elevada, afirma el Representante de UNICEF en Pakistán, Dan Rohrmann.

Estamos siendo testigos de una enorme devastación a lo largo de extensas áreas de la provincia de Sindh. Las preocupaciones principales son el acceso a la salud y nutrición, agua potable y protección. Al comienzo de una emergencia como esta, es fundamental llegar a los niños con intervenciones que pueden salvar sus vidas y ayudarles a volver a la normalidad, dijo Rohrmann.

Las inundaciones, además de apartar a los niños y sus familias de sus hogares, han contaminado pozos y otras fuentes de agua potable, comprometiendo el saneamiento y la higiene, y están contribuyendo a un aumento de las enfermedades transmitidas por el agua, como la diarrea, afirma Rohrmann.

Siguiendo la petición oficial de ayuda del Gobierno de Pakistán, UNICEF está trabajando en estrecha colaboración con la Autoridad Nacional de Gestión de Desastres y otras agencias de Naciones Unidas, para atender de forma urgente de las necesidades humanitarias.

----------

